# Raiden Zeros



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I picked up the Raiden Phantoms for a change of pace from my malavitas and Asadachis, and really love the shit out of them. The impact absorption on the dual airbag system is amazing, the steel-reinforced straps are great, and the minidisc makes an appreciable difference in flex. My presses went from being alright to being able to throw 50 degree+ presses without a problem.

So yeah, totally don't get Raiden bindings. Awful pieces of crap.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm considering the Zeros on an Evo as well but I'm concerned they are going to be too soft since I don't spend the whole day in the park.

If anyone has ridden this setup, it would be a huge help.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont know what kind of quality improvement were made, or if any even needed to be made from the 2011's to the 2012's, but i fully support Raiden and the Zero's were super good.

I rode the 2012's on a few different decks and really dug them. I'd think they'd match up well with an Evo even if youre not spending all your time in the park.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice one Nivek. But that said, if you had an Evo would you be putting Phantoms or Zeros on it for 50% park 50% cruising?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's really gonna come down to what you like in binding.

Do you want more response or a looser skate feel?

The Zero's are skate-E-er.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

I have size 10 DC Super Park boots, should I go with the medium or large Zero? Seems to be right on the border. I'm thinking I go with the large since the added rigidness of a larger size may be welcome.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

If it were me I would rather be snug in a smaller binding than flopping about in large! I'm pretty sure that US10 will fit the medium. Take them along to a Nitro selling shop!!!!!

My other binders are on the stiffer side of medium I guess. Are the Zeros a similarish binding to the 390 in terms of flex and highback flex etc??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

syphabiscuit said:


> If it were me I would rather be snug in a smaller binding than flopping about in large! I'm pretty sure that US10 will fit the medium. Take them along to a Nitro selling shop!!!!!
> 
> My other binders are on the stiffer side of medium I guess. Are the Zeros a similarish binding to the 390 in terms of flex and highback flex etc??


Softer, more like a more responsive K2 Indy. Or a TT30 with a slightly stiffer frame and slightly softer Highback.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on the Zero in medium, I'll let you know how I like them.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

youll for sure like their ratchets and straps. single finger like butter. my Black hawks are rad.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice one BltByKrmn defo feedback in this thread!!! Zk0ot, what year are your Blackhawks and have you got any other binders to compare to?


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

more feedback!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

theyre from last season... which there was no change to this season... or next. I rode pretty much every k2 binding worth riding before owning these. Cinches, Formulas, Autos, Auto Evers. The perk about the k2s is they have a hinge to move the ankle strap out of the way. But Every one of my k2s would loosen up and get play. So far my Blackhawks with mini discs never loosened. I like tight bindings more than a strap hinge. idk.. my 2 pennies


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

screw it, just picked up last years zero's.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally got to use them the last few days. I really like them, they are light, super comfortable, the toe strap is great, they look awesome - BUT they are really soft. They may be too soft for me as I'm used to more of an all mountain freestyle setup vs. these which are park focused.

If you're looking for a park binding I think these are amazing, but if you're looking to lay down some hard fast turns plus do some park runs, I'm thinking the Phantom is the better choice.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

That is what I thought would be the case. So what we're saying is Zero's are for absolute sole park/urban use get the best from them. On a super soft board which you won't ever want to turn hard on! So I'm guessing if you have an Evo and intend on taking it on to the groomers the Zeros might be a bit soft. Coming from Cartels I found even the 390s to be a bit soft on my mates Evo. But I think I prefer stiffer bindings anyway!


----------



## BltByKrmn (Mar 22, 2011)

If you think the 390 is too soft, I would stay away from the Zero.

Here is my review of the Evo, which gives you some insight into where I'm coming from:

I finally got my Evo 157 out on the snow and I'm uncertain about how I feel about it. I really wanted to love this board, but I'm just no there yet. It's much softer than I expected, but that could be the shock of having a really soft setup all the way around. For the last 20 years I've ridden directional twins with freestyle bindings and boots which is obviously much stiffer than the park setup of Evo, Raiden Zero bindings and DC Super Park boots that I have now.

I'm going to throw my Burton P1.1 bindings on the Evo next time I go out to see if a slightly stiffer binding gives me more of the feel I'm used to. May try my Vans Wiig boots as well since I know how they perform. There's just too many new variables for me to give the board itself a fair rating right now, but at this point I would say it's a true park board and not something you'll be able to really attack the whole mountain with.


----------

